# Caught early swarm



## Hops Brewster (Jun 17, 2014)

I don't know what their chances are, maybe better than zero. If I had some pollen sub I'd be giving them some, in addition to the syrup. Then I'd leave them alone for a week or 2 to see what happens, just observing from the outside.

Did you see any larvae?


----------



## will52100 (Jun 8, 2015)

Didn't see any larvae, didn't really look, since it was kinda cool out I didn't take the time and got the bars back in place and the bottom holes covered as soon as I could. I've got an observation window, so I'll just keep watch on them and see what happens.


----------



## Nordak (Jun 17, 2016)

Something that can be done to boost numbers is if you have another beek willing to give you some bees, do a newspaper combine with the homeless bees in a super above. Make sure they have been queenless for 24 hours and have access to a feeder above the newspaper.

Edit-Forgot we were in the TBH forum. Same concept, just dump them in the side of the trough between the newspaper and small colony, giving them a feeder. If you can't sort out how to do a combine on a TBH, PM me.


----------



## will52100 (Jun 8, 2015)

Not sure what you mean by "newspaper combine", unless your referring to using newspaper to separate them for 24 hours? Do they just chew through in a day or so? Anyway, it's a moot point as the only other beek around is my father, he's got one hive and it's been "hands off". He kept bees in Langstrom hives 30-40 years ago and grew up with my grandfather keeping them in a sawed off horizontal logs. His idea of management is to "leave them alone" other than feeding and harvesting. So it's cross combed enough that when we do go to harvesting honey we'll be taking 2 and 3 bars out at once and I don't want to even think about trying to move the brood comb. On the plus side they are feral as well and are doing extremely well so hopefully we can catch a couple swarms off them. There are enough bees in that hive that if I could I'd take a comb of brood out and put in mine, we are a little over a mile and a half apart so I'd put it in the nuc to do it if I could.

I figure, worst case, they die, but they will likely build some more comb so that'll help attract more swarms. Hopefully they will make it however, will just have to wait and see.


----------



## Nordak (Jun 17, 2016)

Yes, newspaper combine is just as you describe. Sounds like your Dad has some good bees. Maybe you can get some from him. Good luck with the swarm.


----------



## will52100 (Jun 8, 2015)

Thanks. The bees my father has are a late swarm we got last fall. So far they've been energetic and busy. SHB traps helped, but I noticed they were very aggressive about running them out as well. Not sure what bread they were, some were darker and some were lighter, just wild bees, but fairly gentle, though I did get stung moving the nuc before the transfer.


----------



## will52100 (Jun 8, 2015)

So far the early swarm is still alive, they seem to stay pretty much between two small existing combs and don't look like they are building more. It does look like they have started to take a little of the syrup, not sure.


----------



## will52100 (Jun 8, 2015)

Well, it's been 15 days since they moved in, and no sign of capped brood yet, starting to wonder if I have a queen in this swarm. Don't want to open up to look as they are a small swarm and weak enough without me disturbing them. I did see a few foragers bringing in pollen and they have started to take a little of the syrup.


----------



## Apismellifera (Oct 12, 2014)

Pollen coming in a good sign? I like to figure there's brood then.


----------



## will52100 (Jun 8, 2015)

I hope so, didn't want to open them up and disturb them more than necessary as they are not very many bees as is. I figure I'll know in a week or so if the number of bees suddenly increases.


----------



## will52100 (Jun 8, 2015)

Decided to open and check them out as there is very little activity, and zero comb being built. A handful of dead bees in the bottom of the hive, and a small handful on the comb. Looks like there is a little pollen in the comb, the combs are pretty much empty, and they are not adding to it. Also think I found the queen, not 100% sure though. They are taking the syrup, but not much, but then there are not a lot of bees.

There were 4 small partial combs in the hive, they are just hanging out on the combs and looks like maybe the queen was laying, but why are they not building more comb? Got plenty and are concentrating on cleaning up existing comb? The zero brood is what worries me.


----------



## BjornH (Nov 8, 2013)

They are to few to be able to do everything..For the moment they probably dont feel to divert resources/ the need to build. Few foragers, small amount if incoming resources, queen on low speed. Get them a pound of bees or two. Without a refill they are balancing on the edge. Since it will take 21 days before new bees emerge, the small group wait and wait.. and they loose foragers during that waiting. If you want them. Support them. With frame hives , a frame with hatching brood would have done wonders. Shaking bees from a super in front of a weak hive does the same. No need to wait 24 h . Young bees nonaggressive-just walks in and start working, older bees..well, fly back home. The shake separates the "right" and the "wrong" bees automaticly.


----------



## will52100 (Jun 8, 2015)

That would be great, but do not have access to brood or combs of bees, or a couple pounds of bees period.


----------

